# Erklärung -> Technik



## SSJSon-Goten (10. März 2003)

Hi Leutz,
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen und mir etwas erklären







Bei dem Bild in der Mitte(das blaue), wie geht das?
Das müsste mit Photoshop gemacht worden sein. Wer kennt diese Technik und kann mir sagen wie sie geht?

MFG
SSJSon-Goten


----------



## Kaprolactam (10. März 2003)

Trendshape/Trendwhore/Shapes/Formen


----------



## SSJSon-Goten (10. März 2003)

Alles klar, danke! Wusste nur net wie man des bezeichnet


----------



## chriZ (11. März 2003)

das mussu garnicht nachmachen weil es in diesem fall doof aussieht


----------

